
Show HN: Rumpel, an iOS app built on privacy-preserving infrastructure - leilatrilby
https://github.com/Hub-of-all-Things/RumpelLite/releases
======
leilatrilby
Rumpel is the private dashboard for users’ HAT data, allowing HAT personal
data store customers view and manage their personal information, whilst
providing a valuable case study for the viability of the HAT's privacy-
preserving data infrastructure.

The HAT is a personal data ecosystem sitting on top of technology that stores
individuals' personally-identifiable information in private data containers,
to which only they have access. HATs provide individuals with increased
control and unique data services, and businesses limit their liability to
cyber attack while improving their access to contextual information.

Inside the ecosystem HATs can be used to sign into any app or device, and all
of the information that's stored in them can be made accessible to the
connected device in a secure fashion. HAT infrastructure modularises the
user’s account away from their services, so that access can be granted to both
while the whole system behaves normally. Upon modularisation, a global
standard of exchanges can emerge between these personal data stores and the
Internet applications that use them. The HAT is a creator and a champion of
these standards. It has tasked itself with rebuilding the Internet's trust for
exchanging personal data online, upon which “the foundation of the data
economy must be built.”

HAT applications are built on top of a massive platform capability, but are
still perfectly normal, as Rumpel 2.0 shows. This release of the product signs
on, pulls, and pushes data normally, while behind the scenes the data for the
application is coming from private and secure HAT data containers, not the
Rumpel service. It is a demonstration of how an application can function and
behave in exactly the same way any other app would, but with a completely
privacy-preserving backend.

